# MPE 65 flash solution



## davholla (Oct 7, 2022)

My flash died and at the moment I am using this

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B009APY9TO/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1 (Yongnuo YN-560 II Flash with Standard Hot Shoe for Nikon, Canon)
In my hand and it is a slave flash triggered by the pop up flash.

The only problem is that the light is quite tricky to get right for different magnifications and a) no diffusion b) I am worried about dropping it.
Not sure what to replace it with.

Any ideas?


----------



## Space Face (Oct 7, 2022)

davholla said:


> My flash died and at the moment I am using this
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B009APY9TO/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1 (Yongnuo YN-560 II Flash with Standard Hot Shoe for Nikon, Canon)
> In my hand and it is a slave flash triggered by the pop up flash.
> ...


I use this.  I have head covers filled with packing foam for diffusion.  Fantastic kit.



			Google Image Result for https://m.media-amazon.com/images/S/aplus-media-library-service-media/80cdeaf7-fe43-4f78-b3bc-8ae5761a67a8.__CR0,14,1000,619_PT0_SX970_V1___.jpg


----------



## Space Face (Oct 7, 2022)

This type of head diffusers.



			Google Image Result for http://images.squarespace-cdn.com/content/v1/5b5781adaa49a1f634e89e8a/1551209159352-P2TGZ6K97R5GVID94F3Z/YN24-1.jpg


----------



## RAZKY (Oct 7, 2022)

davholla said:


> My flash died and at the moment I am using this
> 
> Yongnuo YN-560 II Flash with Standard Hot Shoe for Nikon, Canon, Fuji, Olympus, Pentax: Amazon.co.uk: Electronics & Photo (Yongnuo YN-560 II Flash with Standard Hot Shoe for Nikon, Canon)
> In my hand and it is a slave flash triggered by the pop up flash.
> ...


If I was satisfied with the unit that died, I would replace it with the same or similar.


----------



## davholla (Oct 9, 2022)

RAZKY said:


> If I was satisfied with the unit that died, I would replace it with the same or similar.


To be honest I want to see what other options there - particularly as I didn't have it for that long before it broke.


----------



## davholla (Oct 9, 2022)

Space Face said:


> This type of head diffusers.
> 
> 
> 
> Google Image Result for http://images.squarespace-cdn.com/content/v1/5b5781adaa49a1f634e89e8a/1551209159352-P2TGZ6K97R5GVID94F3Z/YN24-1.jpg


Thanks that is what I had but
a) the diffusers broke
b) the flash broke 
Hence I am not sure if I want the same.


----------



## Space Face (Oct 9, 2022)

davholla said:


> Thanks that is what I had but
> a) the diffusers broke
> b) the flash broke
> Hence I am not sure if I want the same.


Ah, I thought you had that set up from memory.  I've had mine for many years but no issues.  Used to have the Canon version at 4 times the price but shut my car boot on it.  Oops, expensive mistake🤭😁😁


----------



## davholla (Oct 10, 2022)

Space Face said:


> Ah, I thought you had that set up from memory.  I've had mine for many years but no issues.  Used to have the Canon version at 4 times the price but shut my car boot on it.  Oops, expensive mistake🤭😁😁


How often do you use it? I wonder if a) I was unlucky or b) I just use it a lot and that is why it broke.


----------



## Space Face (Oct 10, 2022)

davholla said:


> How often do you use it? I wonder if a) I was unlucky or b) I just use it a lot and that is why it broke.


In fairness I don't use it that often but I am a clumsy oaf and it's stood up to my rigours.😁


----------

